# My first NAVDHA Hunt Test



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

This past Saturday, I went out the NAVDHA hunt test hosted by the Lone Star chapter. It was held at the same location as the training clinic I went to in January and was, not surprisingly, attended by many of the same people I met there. Having been away at college for most of the time my parents lived in Houston, I don't know many people here so it's always nice to see some familiar faces. 

Saturday they held the Utility Prep and Utility tests. Back at the training clinic I joined a handler and judge during a walkthrough of the natural ability test. Seeing more advanced dogs on Saturday helped put some more of the pieces together. Only two prizes were earned, one being a UT III to vizsla, Brooke, handled by her high school aged owner! (Pics below). All in all it was a day well spent in the great outdoors and to top it all of one person had even heard of my somewhat obscure Minnesota alma mater. UM YAH YAH, anyone? A tad bittersweet, as this will be my last TX NAVDHA outing. House goes on the market next week and the move back to my birth city of Charleston, SC to hopefully follow soon after. Fingers crossed* 
And now for the photos.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I had the pleasure of meeting Adele (Vermilion vizslas) on Sunday. She is such a nice person, and a wealth of information. Just wish I could have stayed there longer.
It gives me puppy fever to see the young dogs run, so I guess it was for the best. I need to wait at least another year before I start actively looking.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Adele is great! She was one of the trainers at the clinic back in January. I learned how to dizzy quail and use launchers from her. If I'd been a bit bolder and really knew who she was at the time I might have picked her brain more. 
Puppies are an addiction, aren't they? We should get chips like in AA for how many months we go without thinking of getting another. Might make the wait more gratifying.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/11/april-to-october-change-in-six-months.html

Careful. The addiction can set in suddenly or come on over a period of time.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2012/01/north-american-versatile-hunting-dog.html

I think one of my favorite weekends was the Natural Abilities Test we did with Bailey. That really got me hooked.

RBD


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

redbirddog said:


> Careful. The addiction can set in suddenly or come on over a period of time.


My addiction has apparently come too quickly as today my mom informed me, lovingly, that my whole family thinks I'm insane for getting involved with this. Clearly I just to need to get them out in the field. As the middle child I'm used to being the weird misunderstood one. ;D


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Only bird dog addicts understand the addiction.
There is no need to try and explain it, they just won't understand.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

some get a Vizsla - I get a gundog - bred to hunt & hunt they will - sounds so simple ? till you are in the field with your pup - you will neVer know what makes them HAPPY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! do not have to V a hunter - just put the PUP where he belongs !!!!!!!!!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Einspänner, I thought you were a retired old lady... Duden


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

datacan said:


> Einspänner, I thought you were a retired old lady... Duden


Haha! That gave me a good laugh. Nope, just an unemployed college grad free-loading off my parents. Time to watch a rerun of the Golden Girls and do some knitting!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

You are going to have so much fun with this dog. Time is on your side. 

All the women in my family told me they will kick me out if I put the dog in the fileld. I snuck out for a few weekends anyway.

Oops, forgot to like your pics..


----------

